# The biopsy results



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Got a call from my breast surgeon today and it is cancer. All the results aren't in yet but it's invasive ductal carcinoma. Going for a breast MRI Monday and see the surgeon Wednesday. I will be busy with test and surgery and who knows what else depending on results so if I am missing in action please know that each of you are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, Tracey I'm so sorry to hear that. I will be thinking of you. I wish you a lot of strength to go through this journey one step at a time. 

Sending you a lot of love and healing vibes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Tracey, I am so sorry. I will PM you my phone number....you can call me 24/7/365! Have already began praying. Hope Ben is enjoying his bowl.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Tracey! You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong and keep positive...you have many friends here sending positive energy your way. God Bless you!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. But, so much new info for breast cancer patients. Really do your homework. Newest studies are indicating that lumpectomy and radiation have just as good outcomes as full mastectomy. I had renal cancer 10 years ago. It sucks, but you can do this. Stay strong. Hugs...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Tracy, I'm sorry you goet these results. Be assured that you will continue to be in my prayers as you go thru whatever must be to get to complete remission!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tracey i'm so sorry to hear this. I've been praying nonstop and will continue to do so. Just know that your not alone and you have us here anytime you need us! Hugs to you sweet lady. :hugging:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Tracey, I think this is a diagnosis that every woman fears. I am so sorry that this has happened to you. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*My Dear Tracey,I Will Be Praying Many Prayers for you as well as so many others will. You Look To Your Faith,ANd Believe All Will Be O.K.-Its Times like this we must Trust in the Lord. Bless You,Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - I'm so sorry. Will be thinking of you and praying for you. I know you're strong and smart and will fight this battle valiantly to remission. So many new protocols. As I said, the one that has cleared the cancer from my neighbor didn't exist two years ago. She's had miraculous results. If you want to speak to her at all let me know. We'll all be thinking of you and hope you keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Tracey, I am so very sorry to hear this bad news. I know if it were me, I would curl up in a ball and die, but I have the idea that you are one strong woman. You will defeat this, you will fight and win. We Malt mommies will happily be your cheering squad, your shoulders to lean on when you are afraid. You will come out of this dark time, because you have it in you. But, at those moments when you don't feel strong, please come here and we will hoist you up on our shoulders, giving you a better view of the light.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I too am so sorry, not the news you wanted . I'll be praying for strength and healing for you.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Tracey please know that prayers are on your way. Yes do your homework on the surgery and the radiation and chemo.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tracey....so sorry to hear. Just know with all the new technology and early diagnosis all should be well. My Mom was also diagnosed with breast cancer and is still here cancer free 20 years later. Hugs and kisses to you. You can PM me any time. : )


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tracey- This is the news that we weren't hoping for. I am so sorry that you are dealing with all of this. I will be praying for you to have strength and hope through each step of the way. You are a strong and encouraging person-- please lean on us anytime you need some support. Much love and hugs to you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

soo sorry! Will keep you in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OOOHHHH, Tracey! Crappola. Not what anyone wanted to hear. I'm so sorry. You'll be in my prayers - stay strong sister. We are here for you! xoxo from Texas!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm going to be thinking of you as you start this terribly long and hard journey. You can do it! You are strong, you WILL kick cancers butt.

Those of us who have gone down this path are here for you.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Tracey I am sorry to hear about this!!! Everyone is correct there is soo much information out there and there is a lot of new technologies to fight cancer. Let us know what's going on.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Tracey ,

im so very sorry to hear this just know i will be praying for you oxoxoxxoxoxoxox


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this. I've been there myself and right now is the hardest part of the journey till you get all the facts and a plan of action. I'm sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I know you will get the best medical advice you can and follow whatever treatment plan is needed to get you back to healthy. We will be here for you every step of the way - you have your entire SM family backing you on this one!

Stay strong, and keep smiling! Sending you hugs and puppy licks!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey, I am so sorry. However, I have a friend who had stage 4 breast cancer and is now cancer free ... she has been for about eight years now. I realize this does not take away the fear and anxiety you must be feeling at the moment ... but, I hope with all of your SM family sharing their personal experiences ... that it will give you some comfort and hope that you will be okay in the end.

I am sending you love, hugs, and many prayers.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

T...........The whole SM Family is praying for you Tracey:dothewave:

R...........Rest assured God will heal you!:innocent:

A...........Another obstacle in life, but that too shall be over:smpullhair:

C...........Cancer free you will be:aktion033:

E...........Everybody loves you here:heart:

Y...........Yes, you will be healed!:amen:




*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. :grouphug: I have two sisters that have been through this, one a lot more seriously than the other, so I know how hard it is. My thoughts and prayers are with you on this journey.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Tracey, I am so sorry to hear this! I really don't know what to say except we all love you and will be praying for you and your doctors. There have been so many advancements i n treatment and I hope one willbe effective for you! Hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Tracey, I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for you to stay strong and you can get through this and will come out an even stronger person than you already are.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear this, hugs & prayers coming your way.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Woke up this morning and read all these wonder positive thoughts and prayers from my SM family. I feel so blessed to have each of you to lean on. I think I am a little numb right now, but will wrap my head around this as soon as I know the full picture. I am the type of person who needs to know all the facts so I am anxiously waiting to get all the results. The reason I am having an MRI, is that my lesion isn't photographing well on both ultrasound and mammogram (I never have been photogenic). Anyway the mass is much larger by feel and doesn't correlate to the films. At first she was convinced it must be lobular as this frequently doesn't show up on mammogram but presents with a lump felt by the patient. So we are hoping the MRI will reveal more about the true size as this will help determine my surgical options.
Thanks to each of you for the support.
Tracey


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh Tracey, I am so sorry..:crying:Bless your heart...this is not the news we expected to hear...I know more women that have had breast cancer..notice I said HAD.. and you will get through this! May our Lord wrap His loving arms around you and infuse you with His strength...:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Tracey!! Stay strong! You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Tracey, I am so very sorry you are going thru this. Please know that you are in my thoughts and am here for you no matter what.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Tracey))) Hugs to you my friend. You know that we are all here for you and we'll be praying every single day. I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I will be praying for you. I am a 16 year survivor and they've come a long way from the treatments I had back then. My thoughts are with you. *


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! Man, that's not the news I was hoping to hear. I'm so sorry, prayers for you to get through this easily.

If you feel the need to rant or scream, we're here for you...


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Tracey, I am so sorry to hear this, but medicine has made great strides in cancer treatment. You and your family will be in my prayers. If there is anything I can do for you just let me know.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Tracey I am really sorry to hear this. I will send you lots of Prayers and virtual HUGS!!!! Just like the other members here keep focused and positive!!!!!! We are all here for you


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Tracey, I am so sorry. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Tracey, I am sorry that you are so scared right now. I just want you to know that you are in my prayers and thoughts. As everyone has said, there are so many new and different treatment options. I hope that you have wonderful doctor that will lead you all the way. Will keep looking for updates


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tracey, we were all hoping for benign, but treatments have come a long way and we'll all pray so very hard for easy treatment and fast results.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Tracey, so sorry to hear about your diagnosis, stay strong, and as the others have said there have been great strides in treatments. 16 years ago I had 5 heart bybasses, I was only 45 yrs old, and I almost didn't make it, but here I am today on all kinds of meds. and 1/2 of my heart works. I am a miracle they said. You will be too. Will be praying for you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracey, I am so sorry to hear of your Dx. but I have to tell you I have 2 very close friends who had the exact same Dx. They are both doing fabulous. One is 7 yrs. out (opted for bilateral mastectomy and had chemo and radiation and reconstruction) and the other had lumpectomy, chemo and radiation and she is 31/2 yrs out and looking and feeling great. You will be in my prayers!!:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you got this news, I'll be thinking of you and sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tracey, I think this is not news for you---you seemed to know from the beginning in spite of being optimistic. I think you can believe your inner voice. I, like you, have to know everything before I can swallow it and move forward. It is a curse & a blessing. It is how we are "fearfully & wonderfully made." 
I, too, have a feeling that, even though things may be sounding foreboding you will rise to the occasion and see this thing head-on. That will take you a long, long way just by itself. With all of our prayers, wisdom from great doctors and God's loving mercy, I pray we will see you conquering the "beast."
In truth none of us know our futures--not even one of us! We ALL are hopeful that we can learn much from you about hope and tenacity and of course, victory! 
I truly wish it had been better news. I have learned in my own experience that "worry and prayer are not necessarily mutually exclusive" so both will continue until we see some light at the end of this tunnel. 
With much love & many prayers, sandi


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I know I have said this before but I am overwhelmed by the love and support on this forum. So thankful for each one of you, I am truly blessed.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

TLR said:


> Got a call from my breast surgeon today and it is cancer. All the results aren't in yet but it's invasive ductal carcinoma. Going for a breast MRI Monday and see the surgeon Wednesday. I will be busy with test and surgery and who knows what else depending on results so if I am missing in action please know that each of you are always in my thoughts and prayers.


Tracy, I'm so sorry to hear this! Please know that I will put you on a prayer chain and will be praying for your complete recovery. My cousin just went through this a few years ago and she's fine now. She looks and feels great. I am praying for you right now. I read that it is the most common breast cancer. I don't know what kind my cousin had. But being the most common means they will know exactly how to treat it..what works and what doesn't. I also read it occurs in women 55+. Take care..and please let us know what the surgeon says. xoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- the next important step is to learn what Stage the IDC is and whether or not it has invaded the lymph nodes at all. This will be the most important thing in determining your treatment options. I know that you're working with your Oncologist to determine all of these things. IMHO, it's the "hurry up and wait" that's the hardest.

If you haven't yet, please make certain to check out the Breast Cancer website. I think it's one of the best.

Local Treatments for IDC: Surgery and Radiation Therapy

I know how scary this can be, and how brave you have to be to get through the ordeal. But you're a strong person and a survivor and I know that you will do fine. It won't be fun, but you'll make it -- you have so many that love you and will support you.

All of SM is praying for you and sending lots of healing energy. So many of us, or friends of ours, have survived IDC. We're here whenever you need us.

Hugs to you, and many, many prayers being sent.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this... will be sending all my good and healing vibes your way... :heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Tracey. Please know I'm praying hard for you. I lit rows and rows of candles for all of us and our babies today. Please stay strong, sweet girl.
xoxoxoxooxoxoox


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thinking of you, Tracey ::hugs::


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Tracy your in my and Alberts prayers am just reading this today as I have had problems accessing the Internet. I'm so sorry I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you and lifting up prayers for peace, healing and guidance. Big hugs.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Tracey!! I missed this! I'm so sorry to hear this. Please try to take care of yourself and try to be positive during this time. Keep us posted if you can. I'm sure nurse Ben will do a good job caring for you. Please know you are in my prayers. Hugs to you dear! :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending you hugs, love and prayers, Tracey. We're here for you. :smootch:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sending you hugs, love and prayers, Tracey. We're here for you. :smootch:


Thanks Sue, I had the MRI yesterday. I see the breast surgeon tomorrow and will have more information as to where this is heading from a surgical standpoint. 
How are you feeling? Getting a good workout in Rehab? Hope you are progressing well with your recovery.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I missed the results,I'm so sorry.. They've come a long way in treatment now so please keep positive...


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but Tracey please know that you are in my prayers. I'm also praying for much wisdom and skill on the part of your physicians.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- sending prayers your way and anxiously awaiting news on what the surgeon says.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TLR said:


> Thanks Sue, I had the MRI yesterday. I see the breast surgeon tomorrow and will have more information as to where this is heading from a surgical standpoint.
> How are you feeling? Getting a good workout in Rehab? Hope you are progressing well with your recovery.


Good to know that things are progressing. For my friend they treated with chemo for quite some time before the surgery He's had spread to her lung (she did take 8 months to go to a doctor about the lump :smpullhair. She was a model chemo patient...really did well and didn't skip a beat rarely missing any work. It ended up having made any nodules in her lungs disappear andshrunk the tumor considerably and she just had the mastectomy. Last scan she was declared cancer free right now. :thumbsup: Praying that you do as well.

I'm doing okay. I really shouldn't complain but heck I don't have that much else to do. Feeling a little better each day and more mobile. The PT was great - love her and have been doing all exercises at home. She was impressed that I was doing some on my own post surgery and said it helped. I can now bear full weight on that leg but need crutches. As bad as things felt, they're much better now and with anything you just have to hang in there.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Try to keep us posted if your up to it Tracey. Just know your in our thoughts and prayers!! :hugging:


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hugs and prayers are being sent your way! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you lots of healing hugs and powerful prayers ! 
Will continue to send you strength and love!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending posative thoughts your way.


----------

